# 99221 with a 24 modifier



## mcarrillo (Aug 3, 2011)

One of our docs saw a patient that was admitted through the ER and was an inpatient, and he did a bowel resection for bowel infarction (557.0). She was sent home in good condition. Later the same day she returned to the ER with severe abdominal pain (789.00). She had a dehisence of anastamosis of the previous bowel resection that was done (997.4).

My question is... would it be appropriate to charge for a 99221 with the 24 modifier for her return for her 2nd admission with the problem/complication due to the previous admission when she had the bowel resection?

Thank you
M Carrillo


----------



## pamasbury (Aug 4, 2011)

Modifier 24 says UNRELATED evaluation and management service by the same physician.

Was there a procedure performed?


----------



## armen (Aug 5, 2011)

mcarrillo said:


> One of our docs saw a patient that was admitted through the ER and was an inpatient, and he did a bowel resection for bowel infarction (557.0). She was sent home in good condition. Later the same day she returned to the ER with severe abdominal pain (789.00). She had a dehisence of anastamosis of the previous bowel resection that was done (997.4).
> 
> My question is... would it be appropriate to charge for a 99221 with the 24 modifier for her return for her 2nd admission with the problem/complication due to the previous admission when she had the bowel resection?
> 
> ...



Complications Following Surgery - All additional medical or surgical services required of the surgeon during the postoperative period of the surgery because of complications which do not require additional trips to the operating room;

So first see if patient was returned back to OR.


----------



## mcarrillo (Aug 12, 2011)

Pamasbury,

Yes, a procedure was performed, a 443180 with a 78 modifier.

Thanks


----------

